
Faces (1974) [video] - LaserDiscMan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPMFhcC4SvQ
======
LaserDiscMan
Parke's original paper:
[https://www.cs.drexel.edu/~david/Classes/Papers/p451-parke.p...](https://www.cs.drexel.edu/~david/Classes/Papers/p451-parke.pdf)

